# C Programm wieder von Anfang an starten lassen



## guiller (7. April 2008)

Hallo , geht das irgendwie, dass man wenn das Programm durch ist das Programm auf Wunsch des Benutzters von vorne starten lässt, also z.b. gibt der Benutzter für Ja j ein unf für Nein n, und je nachdem wird das Programm beendet oder fängt von neu an


----------



## devDevil (7. April 2008)

Hmm ... gibt viele wege:
Rekursion, Schleifen, ...


----------



## guiller (7. April 2008)

Ok alles klar, hab jetzt eine do - while schleife benutzt, da ich ja wollte dass das Programm beim ersten mal auf jeden fall ausgeführt wird, also so :


```
int programmvariable=1;
do {
programm

abfrage einer programmvariablen
}

while(programmvariable==1);
```

Solange die  Programmvariable also 1 ist wird das Programm gestartet, der Benutzter kann also nach jedem Programmdurchlauf bestimmen ob er es nocheinmal durchlaufen lassen will


----------

